# help finding "Kreft' 12vdc/115ac fridge



## fat-katie (Sep 13, 2020)

Here's an example of if you find something you like, buy two!

Years ago I acquired this Kreft brand refrigerator. It's cooling technology is not solid-state nor does it use a compressor. It heats the coolant. I don't know what it's called. It is INDESTRUCTIBLE and does a good job. I've beat this for 30+ years and it's still going strong.

Does anyone know if this is still made? Searches hit nothing. Photos here:

http://bridgeportfound.com/plymouth_tapes/tapes/IMG02489-20200913-1111.jpg

http://bridgeportfound.com/plymouth_tapes/tapes/IMG02489-20200913-1112.jpg


----------

